# Wetting during sleep



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm presuming this is while she's crated. My DD/SIL had a Poodle-X that did that. He was a petstore puppy and they figured he was stressed when crated. They finally just let him sleep outside the crate and the wetting stopped.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Are you certain she's leaking while asleep? With my pups, I have had to remove soft bedding for a time otherwise they would feel that it was OK to pee in the crate.

And it wouldn't hurt to take a urine sample to the vet and ask them to run a urinalysis. They shouldn't need to see the pup unless it comes back positive for blood. Three more weeks is an awful long time to wait if it *is* by chance a UTI.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

We had problems with our puppy when she was about 3-4 months old. She wasn't wetting herself in her crate, it was during the day. By this time she was almost completely potty trained so off to the vet we went. They took an urinalysis and sure enough, it was a UTI. She was on antibiotics for a week and it cleared up within 24 hours of starting the antibiotics. A month later this happened again, and it was the same thing (Frustrating i know!) But it turns out she had an innie vulva.... So we let het go into heat once before spaying her and the whole thing cleared up. She's now 11 months old and is doing great! So my advice to you is to go get a urinalysis from the vet, because if there is any crystallization in there, you want to deal with it sooner rather than later, otherwise it could become a problem in the future.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

IowaGold said:


> Are you certain she's leaking while asleep? With my pups, I have had to remove soft bedding for a time otherwise they would feel that it was OK to pee in the crate.
> 
> And it wouldn't hurt to take a urine sample to the vet and ask them to run a urinalysis. They shouldn't need to see the pup unless it comes back positive for blood. Three more weeks is an awful long time to wait if it *is* by chance a UTI.


Yes, I'm sure it's in her sleep. More often then not it happens when she's asleep on the ceramic tile kitchen floor and her down side is wet with urine, although I have found some of her bedding moist in her crate too from time to time.

This doesn't happen everyday


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Take a sample*

I would take a sample to the vet to make sure she doesn't have a UTI!!!!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

My puppy Tink also has the inverted vulva and was leaking while sleeping. We did the test and yes she did have a UTI and is now on antibotics. I also use hypo allergnic sent free baby wipes to wipe her off after she goes out to pee to keep the folds clean to prevent future problems. Going thru a first heat will often fix the problem if yours has the inverted vulva. this website is helpfull to explain what that is although Tinks was not that inverted but enough to cause problems 
Recessed/Inverted Vulvas and Chronic Infections | Hearty Pet Talkin' Tails Blog


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Koda did this at about her age as well...it turned into a UTI, apparently it can be early signs of a UTI but the vet didn't think she had one at first either. Then one night she went about 8 times in a couple hours so I took a sample in and sure enough - she had a UTI. Just take a sample in and get it checked, it can't hurt and if it isn't then hopefully its a phase that passes. I remember posting about it here when it was happening and someone said their pup did this too and just stopped after a couple weeks...good luck!


----------



## Misty23 (Oct 25, 2012)

I was wondering if there was any update on Brisby? My parent's golden pup is 14 weeks old and is doing the exact same thing. She is just about house broken but wakes up very wet from her afternoon nap on the kitchen tile. She stays dry through the night and does not do it every day. She is so wet that she has to be bathed sometimes after the afternoon nap. She tested positive for a UTI and was on two rounds of antibiotics but it did not stop the problem. The vet is suggesting further testing to make sure it is not an Ectopic Ureter. We are all just so confused because it does not happen frequently and she seems perfectly healthy and to be holding her bladder otherwise.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I would suggest getting a second opinion from another vet. Puppies do get uti's and it is not that rare. Left untreated a uti can lead to serious health issues if the infection spreads, to the bladder and other organs. At the very least get her urine tested to make sure it is not a uti. A uti is not a 'wait and see' situation.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Tink is back on her antibodics again now as she started wetting again. The vet also brought up the fact she could have the Ectopic Ureter but within 24 hours of being back on the meds she has stopped the wetting. I spoke to another vet and they told me that UTI's in puppies can cause them to start to have muscle control problems, Ectopic Ureter are pretty rare and even if only one side is effected he said the clients usually tell him they see them dripping from time to time thru the day. If both sides are effected you would see them void when they layed down or stood up as it changed the pressure.
I would insist on the test but sometimes it only shows up in a culture grown from a sterile sample left untreated they can do alot of damage


----------



## Misty23 (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anyone know about how long a 4 month old puppy should be holding his/her bladder while awake?


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

I send Tink out every two hours while awake at that age their activities get the bladder active so after play out she goes, after eating, just waking up for a nap but if she is real active I don't ask for more then two hours. At night she goes about 6 hours before she asks to go out.


----------

